# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Obsidian] Nouveau Responsable Modration

## E.Bzz

Bonjour,

Sur recommandation des responsables modration, le CDD a vot pour la nomination de *Obsidian* comme nouveau responsable modration.

Il aura en charge toutes les tches dvolues aux responsables modration, et nous ne serons pas trop de 2 ou 3 (ok.Idriss ayant beaucoup moins de disponibilit actuellement) pour assumer ce poste.

Merci  vous de lui rserver le meilleur accueil dans ce nouveau rle !    ::ccool:: 

Et merci  lui d'avoir accept ce poste !    ::ave::

----------


## zoom61

Bienvenue dans l'quipe...
 ::lahola::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bienvenue \ o /

----------


## Obsidian

Merci  tous ! 

Maintenant, le vrai travail commence  ::aie::

----------


## Chtulus

Bienvenue  ::chin::

----------

